# CLOMID - Advice On Clomid Dosage



## Hopeangel (Feb 23, 2004)

Morning all! 

I hope someone could give me a little advice, I've taken my first month of Clomid 50mg x 2 tablets for 5 days and nothing has happened, I'm now on day 33 of a 43 to 45 day cycle and a -tive test on day 30.

I got 3 months supply of Clomid from my gynae and wondered if it would be ok to take 50mg x 3 tablets on my second cycle of Clomid instead of the 2 tablets. Would there be any probs with this or should I stick to the prescribed amout (I'm not having scans or blood test to determine whether or not I'm ov'ing) I have to go back and see gynae on 25 August.

Any advice would be aprreciated. Babydust to all.

Many thanks
Tracey
-x-


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm only on my 2nd month of Clomid myself, so I'm no expert, but I would think it might be best to stick with the 100mg recommended until you see your Dr again in August.
As it's only your 1st time taking it, maybe it will have more of an effect the 2nd cycle?

Sorry I'm not much help!  

Good Luck
Siobhan x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi Tracey,

I am not a nurse but I will try to answer as best I can, I too was on clomid bu only 1 X 50mg, I read that the maximum amount you can have is 100mg, which is what you are on now. So I honestly wouldn't take any extra! 

I would advise you that if AF hasn't arrived after your normal cyclae (ie, after the 45th day) then give the clinic a ring and they may give you something to start AF off, such as provera! I am surprised they not testing you either to see if you are ovulating as I was given day 21 bloods to see if I was! I suppose all clinics are different though eh?

Good luck hun ^thumbsup^

Love Shezza

xxxxxxxxxx


----------

